# Converting cable Internet to WiFi??



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

All you need is a WiFi router. It will have a four port switch for wired ethernet, and allow you also to do Wifi.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

gregzoll said:


> All you need is a WiFi router. It will have a four port switch for wired ethernet, and allow you also to do Wifi.


Thanks for confirming my thoughts. Much appreciated.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Obviously, you would need wireless cards in PCs, laptops, or tablets you wanted to connect to the router via WiFi. Signal type needs to match but that should not be an issue. Positioning the router can sometimes be tricky but the range on them gets better and better. 

Just a thought. If you have not priced wireless internet in awhile and it is available in your area? You might look into it. It is much cheaper and more reliable than cable here in the City. I get unlimited 4G wireless service through CLEAR, with no throttle down, for $45/month. I currently have a stick thing in the side of my laptop but want to switch to a hotspot. Theirs will let you connect six to eight devices. No contract but you have to buy the device for $100.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought all modern modems sent out WIFI. I have ATT dsl and we have 2 puters wired 2 it and 4 laptops wireless. I bought a USB wireless card for one of the old desktops for about $14 so I didn't have to run a cable to a back bedroom.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

WiFi routers outsell non-wifi, so you tend to see more of them in the consumer market. Where as in the business market you see Access Points, repeaters, bridges for Wifi, not combo units.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Obviously, you would need wireless cards in PCs, laptops, or tablets you wanted to connect to the router via WiFi.
> 
> No contract but you have to buy the device for $100.


Thanks for the reply. Yes, I am aware I would need wireless cards in the PCs, but they are all wired and that is fine with me. It is just my wife's" Nook (like a Kindlel) can only use WiFi, I bought a wireless router with four ports, replaced my wired router, with it. Now I still have my wired PCs, and she has WiFi for downloading books to read. Works great, and the router was only $25.00.
Thanks to all.


----------



## whiskers (Apr 16, 2011)

polarzak said:


> Thanks for the reply. Yes, I am aware I would need wireless cards in the PCs, but they are all wired and that is fine with me. It is just my wife's" Nook (like a Kindlel) can only use WiFi, I bought a wireless router with four ports, replaced my wired router, with it. Now I still have my wired PCs, and she has WiFi for downloading books to read. Works great, and the router was only $25.00.
> Thanks to all.


Make sure your internet connection is password-protected, or others will be able to use your service and you may be liable for what they do through your router.

If you had to enter a password when you connected you Nook to the router, then you should be all set. If not, look in the manual. Usually, it involves going to an administrator web page in your browser and changing the admin password - you should change two passwords: one for the admin web page, and the password you will use to connect to the router.


----------

